# pulling fur from his tail



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

About a week ago my cat started pulling clumps of fur from his tail , I didn't notice where on the cat it was coming from to start with as his tail is very fury but now its getting a little thin . There is nothing wrong with his skin and when he does it he seem a bit frustrated for no reason . It seems like it happened just before I wake and before he has his dinner .he is just 8 months old and has not had his man bits done yet and I'm thinking this might be part of the problem ? I will be talking to the vet later ,and help or advice would be very helpful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Is he looseing fur from anywhere else? 

Louie has just finished dumping most of his tail, pants, ruff & maine :scared: but I think its the central heating  or he's getting his adult coat at last as have'nt had to de-tat him for ages now :thumbup:


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi banjo , he's just pulling it from his tail :confused1: he seemed very happy and loving this morning and as I was getting his food ready I seen him pulling chunks of fur from is tail :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Strange  If its near the base of his tail ask the vet to check his anul glands


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

It's about 4" down his tail from his back . There is some thing wrong and I don't think is skin problems I'm thinking it something going on in his little head


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

could be a allergy or his tail could be hurting him, id take him to the vets asap (i know you sid you are) esp if his ripping his fur out as thats how my boys allergies started.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paul maine coon said:


> About a week ago my cat started pulling clumps of fur from his tail , I didn't notice where on the cat it was coming from to start with as his tail is very fury but now its getting a little thin . There is nothing wrong with his skin and when he does it he seem a bit frustrated for no reason . It seems like it happened just before I wake and before he has his dinner .he is just 8 months old and has not had his man bits done yet and I'm thinking this might be part of the problem ? I will be talking to the vet later ,and help or advice would be very helpful


Like others have said, it could be an allergy or some other issues, and I hope the vet is able to offer an explanation as to the cause. It might be a good idea to get him booked in ASAP to be neutered, as at 8 months, you're lucky he hasn't started spraying/marking. It's only a matter of time before this starts 

Please let us know how you get on at the vet later.


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

Well he's all booked into the vet now and for his man bits tomorrow . List of people and the breeder said to get him done after 9months as he's a Maine coon so I went with that , I haven't changed his food so I'm hopping he's just a little sexually frustrated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Could it possibly be stress as didn't he have a uti/bout of cystitis a little while ago which can be caused by stress.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

paul maine coon said:


> Well he's all booked into the vet now and for his man bits tomorrow . List of people and the breeder said to get him done after 9months as he's a Maine coon so I went with that , I haven't changed his food so I'm hopping he's just a little sexually frustrated.


Oh dear you will pay for him missing his breakfast  Louie had to be done just before he was 9 months  but our last fella was over a year before he started spraying.

Everything crossed here its just that  x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paul maine coon said:


> Well he's all booked into the vet now and for his man bits tomorrow . List of people and the breeder said to get him done after 9months as he's a Maine coon so I went with that , I haven't changed his food so I'm hopping he's just a little sexually frustrated.


I wasn't aware that MC's mature later, I've learnt something new today  
I really hope that things settle down soon for him and that the neutering op goes well. Good luck


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

raggies mature later we still say 5/6months, never had a problem, do you mean in personality or looks?


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Could it possibly be stress as didn't he have a uti/bout of cystitis a little while ago which can be caused by stress.


Yes it could be to do with his uti /stress if so its a ocd problem now  well I do hope I can get him fix . I've read so much on line about it and there never seem to be any answers but I can only take hin the professionals and do my best ... Ooow he does worry me


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paul maine coon said:


> Ooow he does worry me


I know the feeling  My life seems to be taken over by my cats!!!! 
I sometimes think being abducted by aliens might have been an easier option for me :lol:


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> I know the feeling  My life seems to be taken over by my cats!!!!
> I sometimes think being abducted by aliens might have been an easier option for me :lol:


Haha I know , I've never had such an ill cat , fix one thing and along comes some thing else ,


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paul maine coon said:


> Haha I know , I've never had such an ill cat , fix one thing and along comes some thing else ,


I have one just like that, but I wouldn't swap him for the world


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

paul maine coon said:


> Yes it could be to do with his uti /stress if so its a ocd problem now  well I do hope I can get him fix . I've read so much on line about it and there never seem to be any answers but I can only take hin the professionals and do my best ... Ooow he does worry me





dougal22 said:


> I know the feeling  My life seems to be taken over by my cats!!!!
> I sometimes think being abducted by aliens might have been an easier option for me :lol:


I too know that feeling well, I have had to disconnect the door bell as it causes Maude to get a UTI as does wearing shoes in the house and may other things ut: but she has a strange yet endearing personality and I wouldn't be without her even though my whole life now revolves around her and moo.


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

oh yes don't get me wrong its one of the best things I've done and there isn't much I wouldn't do for him as he's my little mate and I think that's why things like this are so hard for me and people alike as you do everything you can to make there little lives as happy as possible and some times it not enough and it make you feel like your doing something wrong or letting them down. It made me feel so low when I seen him :frown: and to be honest you wouldn't even notice if you didn't no . Any way I've had the catnip and he's fast asleep thinking of mice at the min :thumbup:


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

well man bits have gone, he had a nice day at the vet's as all the staff loved him, he was there 9am to 3pm so when he came home he was all relaxed and happy, had him chipped as well  as for the tail fur pulling it was down to stud tail so hopefully now he's done it will get better  :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Glad he enjoyed his trip out


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

paul maine coon said:


> well man bits have gone, he had a nice day at the vet's as all the staff loved him, he was there 9am to 3pm so when he came home he was all relaxed and happy, had him chipped as well  as for the tail fur pulling it was down to stud tail so hopefully now he's done it will get better  :thumbup:


Have they told you that he will still have his hormones whizzing around for 6-8 weeks after castration so he may still be a little highly strung on his testosterone for a few weeks yet just so as you are prepared.


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Have they told you that he will still have his hormones whizzing around for 6-8 weeks after castration so he may still be a little highly strung on his testosterone for a few weeks yet just so as you are prepared.


Yes I no it can take some time but he seems to have chilled out a lot already, so far so good , well I guess this is one negative to leveling it late


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

glad to hear he seems calmer...they do worry us..dont they ?
my little girl honey is going in week after next to get spayed...i am going to be a mess  :sad:


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

honeysmummy said:


> glad to hear he seems calmer...they do worry us..dont they ?
> my little girl honey is going in week after next to get spayed...i am going to be a mess  :sad:


Yes it is a worry or though it seemed as if he had a nice day so try no to worry to much as she will be home before you no it and hopefully be the first and last time she ever has an op :thumbup:


----------

